# Loving Cat Owner Of Two



## ClassyNic (Aug 7, 2021)

Hey! My name is Nicole, I own two lovely cats. First there is Meow who is around 3 years old and my new addition is Dopey who is 4 years old. Unfortunately I don't know their breeds. Dopey is new in our family, he is very cuddly and loves waking us up at night! Meow is very loud and loves sleeping but also a lot of hunting. I have joined this forum to seek help and advice for my cats which I will start in a different post. Looking forward to hearing all about everyone's beloved furry friends and seeing cute pictures!


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Hello Nicole, Meow, and Dopey. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! I love that you adopted another adult cat. We did the same. Our Andy is 4 years old and we just adopted Bugsy who is 6 years old. We love kittens but they are so much more chill when they reach adulthood. They also get along great so I hope you are seeing the same thing.


----------

